# Can anyone quess what breed my boy is?



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello!
So I got a batch of chicks from my brother in law last April. I wanted barred rock pullets. This guy was in the box. He was all black the started getting copper colored feathers on his chest. So I named him what else, Copper. Not only was he not a barred rock he is definitely NOT a pullet! He has been my boy since day one. Now he lets me pick him up for a cuddle if no one is around but typically he is too but with his ladies! So what do you think. I think he is so pretty and his feathers look like fire in the sun! I thought maybe copper maran? A friend said he is a mix. Anyone have a guess? Thanks!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

He maybe a odd colored rhoad island red. But he is a wonderful looking cockrell.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can see why you like him so much. He is stunning. 

I have no idea. Your friend might be right that's he's a mix.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can see why you like him so much. He is stunning.
> 
> I have no idea. Your friend might be right that's he's a mix.


Handsome boy, his stance and tail angle might suggest a little bit of gamefowl.


----------



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> He maybe a odd colored rhoad island red. But he is a wonderful looking cockrell.


Thank you!


robin416 said:


> I can see why you like him so much. He is stunning.
> 
> I have no idea. Your friend might be right that's he's a mix.





robin416 said:


> I can see why you like him so much. He is stunning.
> 
> I have no idea. Your friend might be right that's he's a mix.


He is a sweet boy. Like his ladies and is polite to them. He isn’t the alpha but I can see he may become the next one.


----------



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> He maybe a odd colored rhoad island red. But he is a wonderful looking cockrell.


Thanks!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Where did he come from? Shot of his chest?


----------



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

My brother in law gave me a box of 27 barred rock pullets. Not! Half were cockerels. This beautiful boy was in the box. He was all black and gradually got Cooper feathers on his chest. Some of he pictures are a few months ago. His colors are beautiful in the sun! 🤩


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The guy on the left is mine. 

CB is good at this identity thing. If Ken shows up and they agree then you can be secure in their decisions.


----------

